# Good lightweight firewall?



## G25r8cer (Oct 18, 2008)

I am soon going to reformat my hdd and maybe install 64bit vista. I am looking for a good lightweight firewall that wont slow utorrent and my internet so much.

I tried Zonealarm and Comodo and I dont like either of them. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Respital (Oct 18, 2008)

g25racer said:


> I am soon going to reformat my hdd and maybe install 64bit vista. I am looking for a good lightweight firewall that wont slow utorrent and my internet so much.
> 
> I tried Zonealarm and Comodo and I dont like either of them. Any other suggestions?



Not a suggestion, but why didn't you like Comodo?


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 18, 2008)

It slows my internet and utorrent


----------



## Respital (Oct 18, 2008)

g25racer said:


> It slows my internet and utorrent



Did you download it from the official site?

It doesn't do that to me.

I've heard good things about Zone Alarm though.


----------



## brian (Oct 18, 2008)

i take it you want software, not hardware right


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 18, 2008)

Get a good router, or build a cheap linux box and install a softwall distro

http://www.smoothwall.org/


----------



## brian (Oct 18, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Get a good router, or build a cheap linux box and install a softwall distro
> 
> http://www.smoothwall.org/



yeah that or i find untangle works as well... i like it better because it is made for a non technical person (but still has a ton of great features)


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 19, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Get a good router, or build a cheap linux box and install a softwall distro
> 
> http://www.smoothwall.org/



Good suggestion but im not much of a linux guy. I use them only in vmware.


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 19, 2008)

I prefer AVG Anti + Firewall. You can buy just the firewall though.

Only thing it slows down on utorrent is it will ask one time if you want to allow or block...select "always" then hit "allow" and problem never appears again.

Haven't had ANY kind of malware or virus on my PC in over 2 years since using it.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Oct 20, 2008)

idk, windows firewall seems to work fine for me


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> idk, windows firewall seems to work fine for me



I smell a Microsoft spy. 


Never had good luck with windows firewall....not good enough to keep up with the day to day threats.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 20, 2008)

wow. Windows firewall and avast! works for me. You guys watching a lot of sleazy porn?


----------



## Respital (Oct 20, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> wow. Windows firewall and avast! works for me. You guys watching a lot of sleazy porn?



Hahaha lulz.

It only depends on the website as long as it's safe and your of age it's okay.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, idk, what makes one firewall better than another? if it doesnt slow the comp down and is customizable i guess. they all keep ports blocked the same way


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 20, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> lol, idk, what makes one firewall better than another? if it doesnt slow the comp down and is customizable i guess. they all keep ports blocked the same way



Windows firewall does not block anything going out from your computer, it only filters incoming connections.  So, if you were to get a trojan that used some weird port WFW (windows firewall) would just allow it to happen.  

The best security is layered because no one method is bullet proof.  For example, I would recommend the following:

Router with NAT and SPI Firewall.  This will stop most things from even touching your system.  By default NAT does not allow remote hosts to connect to your machines behind NAT.  That is why you would have to forward certain port requests, or open up that port.  Then make sure you use secure passwords for everything, something a dictionary attack wouldn't break, and don't use actual words.  Next, put a firewall and AV software on your client machines, or run Linux or Unix.

I don't run software firewalls on my machines.  I run it at the router level.


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got Outpost Firewall Pro and I have to say its working very well.


----------



## snak (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello,

If you don't like comodo and zonealarm, try AVG Internet Security 8.0 .....

Regards


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 24, 2008)

snak said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you don't like comodo and zonealarm, try AVG Internet Security 8.0 .....
> 
> Regards


Sod off!


----------



## snak (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello,

What can I say?!Then try norton internet security suite instead.As Norton 2009 includes a lot of performance improvements. For instance, new Norton Internet Security 2009 installs in only 52 seconds and uses less than 7MB memory. Overall, you won't experience a slow computer.
http://www.registrycleanerz.com/forum/viewtopic-19-42/
http://www.symantec.com/norton/index.jsp
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...virus2_24bus.ART0.State.Edition1.3b0711e.html


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 24, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> wow. Windows firewall and avast! works for me. You guys watching a lot of sleazy porn?



Porn? What Porn?



*hides his 500GB hard drives"




Stay the hell away from my mattress.


----------

